# Lorry Respray cost



## sw123 (28 March 2007)

Seen a lorry that i would like to buy but feel the bargaining tool on price is going to have to be the condition of the paintwork! Its been scratched through a gateway and parked by a horses stable where the horse has run its teeth up and down the side leaving some real bad scratches. Also some rust.

Its not all bad - inside its unused and excellent condition, chassis fab etc.

It could be touched up but would have to get paint match from PRB who built it and also is a lot to do.

So I'm thinking of saying he should knock the price of a respray off the cost....

So - had a quote from PRB for a respray but just wondering anyone's experience of this and what sort of costs?

Currently its metallic silver with dark purple stripe....


----------



## custard (28 March 2007)

I had my Merc sprinter done recently, just the cab and front of the luton in the same colour and they did a reasonable job for £600 cash


----------



## sw123 (28 March 2007)

wow £600 - did that include any prep work. Thats a LOT less than i've been quoted!


----------



## lucy245 (28 March 2007)

Are you talking about respraying the whole body or just the cab?


----------



## sw123 (28 March 2007)

The whole body - its a 3 horse iveco built by PRB so standard ummm 21ft i think?


----------



## ajb (28 March 2007)

hiya
I had my lorry(18ft  3 horse leyland daf )built 3 years ago and the paintshop were clients of mine but it was still 1500 from scratch..dark blue with silver stripe!!..cant imagine it will be that cheap anyway as for respray presume there is more prep work than new build..mind you i am in the expensive South so might depend on where you are!!


----------



## sw123 (28 March 2007)

i'm oop north but the quote from PRB still more than that, i'm assuming its the prep work - rust and scratches that push the price up....!! Not necessarily going to go with PRB for it just wanted to get an average and ask him to knock that off the cost of the lorry (will have to flutter all eyelashes to get it!)


----------



## lucy245 (28 March 2007)

I would say in the region of £1500-1800 depending on what kind of paint you want (plain or metallic) and how much prep needs to be done- my 5 horse was around £2500 to spray when it was being built. Metallic silver/blueish with a simple navy swirl/stripe. Thats just a rough guess though


----------



## ajb (28 March 2007)

yup its probably the prep work-guess they will have to fill and make good etc and obviously rub off old stuff and all that. I kep the cost down by not choosing metalic for the whole but even so im sure you will find it a big cost..good luck with the haggling!!


----------



## custard (28 March 2007)

That was just for the cab which is quite small. If you are talking the whole box I'd expect to pay 1500-2000


----------



## TequilaMist (28 March 2007)

We were quoted 1500 for  full respray, 2000 if we wanted metalic paint.


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (28 March 2007)

£2K cash on hip you might strike it lucky &amp; get a simple 2 tone finish for that


----------



## henryhorn (28 March 2007)

We had a total respray by Trucksmart at ivybridge and it was very reasonable. They use plastic paint so it lasts well. Nice people to deal with and very quick.


----------



## RobinHood (29 March 2007)

We paid someone £200 to respray our whole lorry and that included the paint! I can't believe how much everyone has paid  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 mind you it wasn't a posh metallic paint job with fancy artwork it was just a simple resray.


----------



## miller (29 March 2007)

Also depends on material of boady - glasonite needs glue based paint which is dearer and obv metallic costs more - I paid £1000 (well was a bad debt) years ago for flat paint on glasonite


----------

